# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Airwheel H8, electric smart wheelchair, Airwheel Technology Co., Ltd, Changzhou, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Airwheel Technology Co., Ltd

Home page - airwheel.net/home/product/h8

----------


## Airicist

Airwheel H8 power chair featuring a storage box, dual ride modes and app control

Published on Jan 14, 2018




> Airwheel H8 smart chair with a storage box is an intimate companion for parents—Go to supermarket, go for a walk, take a trip and more.

----------


## Airicist

Enjoy a relaxing traveling with Airwheel A6P self balancing wheelchair

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> Airwheel A6P self-balance personal transport relies two ways to control. One is the change of gravity center to go forward and backward and the other one is the joystick controller for riders to turn directions.

----------

